# Which story hours do you wish you could read, if only you had the time?



## Rune (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm not asking which ones you do read, but which ones you think you should.  We all know that none of us has enough time to read all of the great story hours here.  Just off the top of my head, I can think of a dozen or two stories (which I'll list later) that I keep telling myself that I'll have to get to someday.

And I will, someday.

So, let's have them.  Which story hours don't you read, that you definately would if you had time to?  What factors make them inaccessible to you, right now?  Are they too long, did they start at the wrong time?  Have you just not noticed them when you do have free time?

If you haven't read them, how do you know you want to read them, anyway?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, the easy answer is, all of them. But to be more precise:

Nemmerle-- One of my fellow players swears by this one. Nothing's really holding me back... but then nothing's holding nemmerle back from mine, either. I keep waiting for him to show up.  I suspect that it's just time. If I end up here in the forum, I end up either browsing the regulars or finding myself inspired to start plinking away at my own story, and I never wander in. This would be the top of my list as it is the only one that I want to read that I can't recall taking the slightest peek at. It's crazy.

Sagiro-- I'm put off by its enormity, and I mean both its length and its reputation. (Get your minds out of the gutter!) Of course this was true of PCs story hour for a long time too, and eventually I had a long lonely business trip to catch up. I expect I'll get to this one.

Doc Midnite's RttToEE-- Can't read it, cause I want to play through it, but desperately want to.

Posy-- I see Posy so often touted as the antithesis to Wulf. I've checked in from time to time and the quality is certainly there, but I can't say I've followed it long enough to know what's going on. But I should.

Samnell, Old One, Rel-- early adopters of my own story, I owe them more support than I currently give them. I have dipped my toes in from time to time but nothing on the order that they deserve.

I'm sure there are others, but I would have to admit these are the top ones.


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 12, 2002)

Sagiro's and Piratecat's - I'm daunted by hugeness of the stories at this point.

Nemmerle's as well.  I feel it would be a huge catch up effort and I have a ravaged attention span.  Can anybody spare me some Ritalin?

I try to emulate the heroic efforts of Horacio and his ravenous Story Hour appetite, but I'm only human and he is some sort of supernatural freak with storyhour absorptive abilities.  And I mean that in the best, most jealous way possible.


----------



## TheMentat (Apr 12, 2002)

Nemmerle- I've started on it... but its just huge... it does seem as if it will be good though... a very very large ammount of good




			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Sagiro-- I'm put off by its enormity, and I mean both its length and its reputation. (Get your minds out of the gutter!) Of course this was true of PCs story hour for a long time too, and eventually I had a long lonely business trip to catch up. I expect I'll get to this one.
> *




Wulf, I feel that I owe you something for the divine dwarven wisdom you have given us. And so I will start on my hours of debt that I owe you by saying that you absolutely MUST read Sagiro's. It is, in my most humble of opinions, the best story hour out there... Excluding yours of course oh great Dwarf of Wisdom. 
Its size quickly turns from an obstacle to a virtue, as I've found to be true of many story hours.


----------



## Rune (Apr 12, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Well, the easy answer is, all of them. But to be more precise:
> 
> Nemmerle-- One of my fellow players swears by this one. Nothing's really holding me back... but then nothing's holding nemmerle back from mine, either. I keep waiting for him to show up.  I suspect that it's just time. If I end up here in the forum, I end up either browsing the regulars or finding myself inspired to start plinking away at my own story, and I never wander in. This would be the top of my list as it is the only one that I want to read that I can't recall taking the slightest peek at. It's crazy.*




I started reading Nemmerle's recently.  And, every now and then, when I get the chance, I read a little more.  It's incredibly good and has a great feel of history behind it, not to mention very well detailed characters.  It's great, but I find that it is so dense (in a good way) that I can't read it quickly, no matter how hard I try.  I have a long way to go, yet, before I catch up.  I would certainly include this in my own list.



> *Doc Midnite's RttToEE-- Can't read it, cause I want to play through it, but desperately want to.*




I'm in the same unfortunate situation.



> *Posy-- I see Posy so often touted as the antithesis to Wulf. I've checked in from time to time and the quality is certainly there, but I can't say I've followed it long enough to know what's going on. But I should.*




I keep meaning to get to this one, too.  I never see it when I have free time, for some reason.



> *Samnell, Old One, Rel-- early adopters of my own story, I owe them more support than I currently give them. I have dipped my toes in from time to time but nothing on the order that they deserve.*




Samnell's is great, Wulf.  He writes from the point of view of Meepo (from "The Sunless Citadell" and with a sense of humor clearly inspired by your own style of writing.  Give it a look.

I keep meaning to read Old One's Faded Glory and Rel's adaptation of the same.  I really do.  Somehow, I combine them in my mind into one big story and the size of _that_ is just too daunting.  I'll get to it.  I will.

I also hear great things about KidCharlemagne's story.  It'll happen, one day.



> _Originally posted by TheMentat_
> *Wulf, I feel that I owe you something for the divine dwarven wisdom you have given us. And so I will start on my hours of debt that I owe you by saying that you absolutely MUST read Sagiro's. It is, in my most humble of opinions, the best story hour out there... Excluding yours of course oh great Dwarf of Wisdom.
> Its size quickly turns from an obstacle to a virtue, as I've found to be true of many story hours.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 12, 2002)

*WULF!!!*



> *Mr. Ratbane squeaked:*
> Nemmerle-- One of my fellow players swears by this one. Nothing's really holding me back... but then nothing's holding nemmerle back from mine, either. I keep waiting for him to show up.  I suspect that it's just time. If I end up here in the forum, I end up either browsing the regulars or finding myself inspired to start plinking away at my own story, and I never wander in. This would be the top of my list as it is the only one that I want to read that I can't recall taking the slightest peek at. It's crazy.




The great thing about this is that when I saw the question and immediately began to formulate an answer Wulf’s was at the top of it. . .  For those of you who are intimidated by its length and density I would recommend downloading the .doc version from my website and printing out portions to read at your leisure.    Do you have such a version of yours, Wulf?  Also, you seem to have  couple of different ones, or am I misinformed?  Grant me wisdom, Wulf. . .  Oh, and who is the player who swears by “Out of the Frying Pan”?

I have sadly fallen way behind on both Sagiro’s and Old One’s which I followed closely.  The problem is that once I fall more than 3 installments behind I need to cut and paste and print it out b/c my eyes can’t handle reading something of length on the computer.

But, Wulf – if you want I have a .do version of Sagiro’s I made myself that I could mail you – or upload to my server so you can DL it and read it at your leisure – that is what I did.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Samnell, Old One, Rel-- early adopters of my own story, I owe them more support than I currently give them. I have dipped my toes in from time to time but nothing on the order that they deserve.




Aw, you're going to make Meepo blush, Wulf. Then he would have to kill you.  

One of these days, I'm actually going to update it too. Probably about the same time these CR 10 teachers stop peppering me with their paper attacks.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 13, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> Samnell's is great, Wulf.




"Samnell is not great. Samnell only stupid human. Meepo tell him what write. Meepo also tell him when eat and when go off into bushes by himself. Meepo have tell Samnell everything."


----------



## Rune (Apr 13, 2002)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Samnell is not great. Samnell only stupid human. Meepo tell him what write. Meepo also tell him when eat and when go off into bushes by himself. Meepo have tell Samnell everything." *




Of course!  Many apologies!  Rune not make nice to Meepo!  Meepo make not nice Rune!


----------



## Chesspiece (Apr 13, 2002)

*From the depths of time...*

Okay, this might be a little off base but I'd have to say (contact).  His stuff got me hooked on the Storyhours before I knew how much other great stuff was out there.

If I had the time right now, I'd go and re-read his stuff from the start.  Jespo is probably my fave character that I have ever seen on the boards.

(contact) said "The Liberators will be taking a short hiatus..."  SHORT MY ASSIMAR!  That was freakin' January!  (contact) come back, I need you!  [begins to weep]


----------



## (contact) (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: From the depths of time...*



			
				Chesspiece said:
			
		

> *(contact) said "The Liberators will be taking a short hiatus..."  SHORT MY ASSIMAR!  That was freakin' January!  (contact) come back, I need you!  [begins to weep] *




Okay, okay, baby.  I got you.  Don't cry.  I'll post tonight, I promise.

And you _can_ read it from the start, thanks to Will Smith's excellent site.  Here's all you have to do:

1) Quit your job and leave your S.O., in order to free up some time.

2) Go to:  http://www.rpghost.com/3eHall/toee.htm

-----

Jespo is back in the storyline full-time now.  Here's a taste:

-----

While the other Liberators were smashing Iuzian forces near Dorraka, Jespo Crim has been slowly but surely _teleporting_ Heydricus’ new followers from the Temple of Tritherion in Chendl to the mines of Cur’ruth.  This day, as he makes his morning trip to Chendl, he is called into a meeting-room off Halrond’s personal wing.

There he finds Halrond, Heydricus, Prisantha, C’mine and Dabus, standing about a mantle, drinking mulled wine and exchanging stern expressions.

“If this is about my words with that Tenha, Heydricus, I will thank you to remember who voted for you to be resurrected in the Temple.”  Jespo shoots a look at Prisantha. “It wasn’t unanimous, you know.”

“Jespo, do you have any family in the Marklands?” Halrond asks.

“I am an only child, sir, not that it is any business of yours.  My mother passed away from grief when I enrolled in Summoners’ school, and my father is not known to me.”

“Jespo, the Iuzians are threatening to hurt our families,” Prisantha says.

“But we’re going to stop them,” Heydricus chimes in.

“The same rascals who attacked me?” Jespo asks.

“The same,” Heydricus says.

“Dastardly,” Jespo states.  “Have I told you, Dabus, how I defended myself from the concentrated assault of four of the fiends?”

Dabus regards Jespo with an even gaze, and then turns to Heydricus.  “If Crim can defeat four of them on his own, perhaps we should just equip Prisantha’s grandmother with an enchanted cudgel and be done with it.”


----------



## Evil Josef (Apr 14, 2002)

Of course, I've really mean to get into Piratecat's story hour, but the history is a little too thick to slog through.  I have, however, been keeping up with the recent ghoul battle royale.  Very compelling stuff. 

Sagiro's story hour I've read forever, though I'm lost on a few details.  What the heck happened to the Wilburforce bracelet?!

There was also a story hour whose name I have forgotten and thus, fallen out of reading.  The last I remember, there were bits about Air Plane pirates, unfortunate reincarnations, and hilarious discussions about gender-shifting as it pertains to bad poetry.  It may be an old one from a previous board.  I dunno.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 14, 2002)

*> Of course, I've really mean to get into Piratecat's story hour, but the history is a little too thick to slog through.*

I try to explain backstory as I go along; if I can do it better, let me know. My new players have the same problem. 

*> Sagiro's story hour I've read forever, though I'm lost on a few details.  What the heck happened to the Wilburforce bracelet?!*

We got it back from Embree while we were in Sands Edge recently... the same trip that Dranko bought turtle jerky, and that we killed the villanous sharshun in a kickass barfight.  Now its sitting in the Greenhouse, waiting to be used to "travel nowhere."

*> There was also a story hour whose name I have forgotten and thus, fallen out of reading.  The last I remember, there were bits about Air Plane pirates, unfortunate reincarnations, and hilarious discussions about gender-shifting as it pertains to bad poetry.  It may be an old one from a previous board.  I dunno.  *

Ironically enough, that was (contact)'s The Risen Goddess campaign. (contact)?


----------



## Evil Josef (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks, Piratecat!  I don't think you could explain the details of your campaign's history any better.  It's more a matter of my own scattered brain than any misuse on your own part.  I also missed that chunk about the bracelet, too, just to show you how well my memory works.

Also, thanks for the heads-up on the name of the story hour.


----------



## (contact) (Apr 15, 2002)

Evil Josef said:
			
		

> *There was also a story hour whose name I have forgotten and thus, fallen out of reading.  The last I remember, there were bits about Air Plane pirates, unfortunate reincarnations, and hilarious discussions about gender-shifting as it pertains to bad poetry.  It may be an old one from a previous board.  I dunno.  *




And don't forget the d-ck jokes, lesbian kissing, satire of 60's radicalism, and a _charmed_ giant named "Skullf--cker".

That is, in fact, the Risen Goddess story hour.

Belive it or not, there really is a massively epic story propping up all the humor:  The elven pantheon is having their dirty laundry aired like some kind of a Deific Jerry Springer episode, and the PCs are the primary agents of the family's Black Sheep. 

In the next few installments, Indy will abandon his revolutionary ideology and take up a new career template, and he and Kyreel are forced back into Marner, where they are Wanted by the Law!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: WULF!!!*



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> *Mr. Ratbane squeaked: *




Sir... I do not squeak. I readily admit that under certain conditions, I may squeal with girlish glee.

*For those of you who are intimidated by its length and density I would recommend downloading the .doc version from my website and printing out portions to read at your leisure.    Do you have such a version of yours, Wulf?*

I don't have one _handy_, no. The last one I updated was complete through to the end of Nightfang Spire, which I delivered to (cntxt) at his request. (He assures me he has since appropriated it to pass off as his own work.) But my story is collected from beginning to end (unbroken by comments) at the very front of my story hour post.

*  Also, you seem to have  couple of different ones, or am I misinformed?*

_Wulf's Story Hour_ is the chronicle of Wulf's adventures through the adventure path series, a campaign I play in. That is my "main" story hour.

Once a week, however, I run a game (in part to give my DM a chance to play) and I post player logs and DM tips from that game. It is posted under _Wulf's Lazy Days Campaign_. Unfortunately I don't have time to give this one the same fiction treatment that I give to my main story hour-- however my players do pretty nice logs and I like to think there are some useful DM tips there from time to time.

*Oh, and who is the player who swears by “Out of the Frying Pan”?*

Halma. So that is a pretty high recommendation.

*But, Wulf – if you want I have a .do version of Sagiro’s I made myself that I could mail you – or upload to my server so you can DL it and read it at your leisure – that is what I did. *

I think if you posted a link in the forum under a new header, many folks would appreciate that!

Can you handle the bandwidth?


Wulf


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 15, 2002)

> Can you handle the bandwidth?




No.  If I uploaded it I would take it back down as soon as I knew you'd DLed it.

Hmmm I wonder how many people have DLed my doc version of "Out of the Frying Pan"?  Do you plan to?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 15, 2002)

I got it! Thanks!

Now I just need Sagiro's to go up somewhere...


Wulf


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No.  If I uploaded it I would take it back down as soon as I knew you'd DLed it.
> 
> Hmmm I wonder how many people have DLed my doc version of "Out of the Frying Pan"?  Do you plan to? *




Haven't yet.  Plan to.


----------



## (contact) (Apr 17, 2002)

> Wulf squeeked:
> *I don't have one handy, no. The last one I updated was complete through to the end of Nightfang Spire, which I delivered to (cntxt) at his request. (He assures me he has since appropriated it to pass off as his own work.) *




I have.  In fact, I just made the down payment on my new lexus with the signing bonus I recieved from the publisher.  Thanks!

I do still have a copy of the .doc.  It's 491k, and ends with this sentance: "_Unburdened by conscience, Wulf stalked among the scattered, frightened young, slaughtering them to the last._"

So what I'm saying is, you don't actually have to read the thing-- if you read the last sentance, you have understood the whole of it.

It's very Zen.

I'll email a copy to anyone who requests it.  Get at me at cklarock@hotmail.com


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 17, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *I do still have a copy of the .doc.  It's 491k, and ends with this sentance: "Unburdened by conscience, Wulf stalked among the scattered, frightened young, slaughtering them to the last."
> 
> So what I'm saying is, you don't actually have to read the thing-- if you read the last sentance, you have understood the whole of it.
> 
> It's very Zen. *




That's friggin _brilliant_!

Ahhh... You could have saved us all so much time.


Wulf


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

*hee hee hee*



			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> *I do still have a copy of the .doc.  It's 491k, and ends with this sentance: "Unburdened by conscience, Wulf stalked among the scattered, frightened young, slaughtering them to the last."
> 
> So what I'm saying is, you don't actually have to read the thing-- if you read the last sentance, you have understood the whole of it.
> *




You know, now that you mention it...


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Apr 17, 2002)

I keep meaning to read the Boston ENBoarders' Feng Shui game.  There are a lot of people I think are great gamers playing, but the style puts me off some.  I prefer a more novel-esque style to my story hours.

Actually, I don't read very many.  Started with P-Cat's (hey, it had the most views,) and moved from there to Sagiro's because of all the cross-player conversation about it (and haven't regretted it once.)

Just a couple weeks ago, I got hooked on Wulf's.  One afternoon I got off early from work and figured, "hey, 16,000 views _can't_ be wrong!"  They weren't.  My only complaint is that, unlike P-Cat's and Sagiro's, Wulf's story hour is relatively short.  Only took me a few days to get caught up.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 17, 2002)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> * My only complaint is that, unlike P-Cat's and Sagiro's, Wulf's story hour is relatively short.  Only took me a few days to get caught up.  *




I just think it's an easier read. Dialogue helps out a lot; the "text density" is user-friendly. I'd like to officially pretend that's my Technical Writing background at work. (Whatever.)

In the timeless words of one reader, "I like it cause it doesn't use a lot of big words."

Uhhhh... thanks?


Wulf


----------



## Rel (Apr 17, 2002)

First of all, I'm flattered that I even made the "to do" list of some of the people posting in this thread.  And on that note, I'll say this:  I just recently started my first "sequel thread" for my Story Hour.  At the beginning, there is a campaign summary where you can get caught up on my Story Hour in just one post and proceed from there with my (sometimes too infrequent) updates.  But enough about me.

I truly wish that I had time to read all the story hours that I would like to because there is some excellent writing on these boards.  But I don't.  So the way I select the ones to read is I read some that are just hugely popular (Old One's, Wulf's, Piratecat's and Sagiro's)  and a few that I think don't get the attention they deserve (like Broccoli Head's and Milo Windby's for example).

But there are several that I haven't found the time to bite into and I don't dare because I fear that their excellence would entrap me when I really do have stuff I need to get done.  Most notable among these are Rune's, Nemmerle's, Kid Charlemagne's and Zad's (gotta love the "Savage Sword of Meepo").

There is a bit of light at the end of this tunnel though.  In a few months, I'm going to wrap up my current campaign (or at least put it on hiatus) and let one of the other people in my gaming group take the reigns for a while.  That should free up some time for extra Story Hour reading.


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> But there are several that I haven't found the time to bite into and I don't dare because I fear that their excellence would entrap me when I really do have stuff I need to get done.  Most notable among these are Rune's, Nemmerle's, Kid Charlemagne's and Zad's (gotta love the "Savage Sword of Meepo").
> *




I'm flattered!  But I am also currious...what recommendation are you going on for these story hours, if you haven't bitten into them?

In the case of mine, is it just my excessive pimping of it/them?

Speaking of which, The Runic Cthulhu Hour: Something wrong in a small town college  is only one session long (it was a one-shot that probably won't be updated often); the second page is entirely irrelevant to the story! 

Er, back to the topic, though!

I agree with you that Broccli-head and Milo Windby's stories (Tokiwong's and Solid Snake's too, among others!) are underappreciated, but I read them, at least infrequently, so they aren't on my list.

That's another topic (which I've done a couple of times in the past!).

Dr. Midnight's Silver Quill story is another one that should be on my list.  I really have no excuse not to have checked it out, but it's length is kind of intimidating.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 17, 2002)

Not because I'm a plug-whore, but just because you can't find the Silver Quill story on the ENboards anymore (except for the later adventures), I'm just puttin' up a link to the whole story:
www.rigaming.com/kotsq
Thank you for your patronage. cough.


----------



## Rel (Apr 17, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *I'm flattered!  But I am also currious...what recommendation are you going on for these story hours, if you haven't bitten into them?
> 
> In the case of mine, is it just my excessive pimping of it/them?*




Well, your pimping doesn't hurt  .

Just because I haven't "bitten" doesn't mean that I haven't opened them for a little "taste".  Especially in the case of yourself and Nemmerle, I have read a few of the early posts and liked the writing style.  On those occasions, time constraints (I mostly read Story Hours during my lunch hour) kept me from getting completely hooked and my tiny bit of self-discipline has kept me away since then.

For now, I figure I should at least try to constrain myself to only a half-dozen or so SH's.  Every minute I'm reading and posting to them is a minute that I'm not working on my own campaign or writing up my own Story Hour (which I'm rather behind on at the moment).  That doesn't even count the time I try to block out to spend with my wife and 9 month old daughter.

Maybe you guys could tone it down a bit in the "excellence" department so I wouldn't be so tempted?  I didn't think so.  Oh well, I'll read em' someday.


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Not because I'm a plug-whore, but just because you can't find the Silver Quill story on the ENboards anymore (except for the later adventures), I'm just puttin' up a link to the whole story:
> www.rigaming.com/kotsq
> Thank you for your patronage. cough. *




Thanks for the link, Dr. Midnight!


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 29, 2007)

It is funny the stuff you find when you go trolling around the misty origins of this version of the boards. . . 

Anyway, I just wanted to see what people, uh. .. about five years later, wishes they could read.

For my part, I have both Jon Potter's _The Grey Companions_ and Morrow's _Freeport_ series on my list.  I have sampled them both and as soon as I have a break in the mid-summer from grad school I plan to give them a good read.

Oh, also I would love to start Old One's _Faded Glory story hour_ from the beginning again - but alas! The beginning is gone and I when I try starting from where is available I get all sad, b/c I started it originally and never got as far as the "new" beginning - so feel like I am missing too much.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2007)

I keep intending to start Sagiro's story hour- and it just never seems to happen!  Ah well, such are the vagaries of life!


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 30, 2007)

(contact) said:
			
		

> Okay, okay, baby.  I got you.  Don't cry.  I'll post tonight, I promise.
> 
> And you _can_ read it from the start, thanks to Will Smith's excellent site.  Here's all you have to do:
> 
> ...




Hey (contact)! Great to hear from you again! The link doesn't seem to be working though. It just shifts back to the main page.

So does this mean we might finally get some closure for the Liberators? Or is that still in Limbo (You know the Pope's just recently abolished the concept of Limbo don't you?   ).


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 30, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Hey (contact)! Great to hear from you again!




I take it you did not notice (contact)'s reply was from April of 2002?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd love to be able to read Shemeska's Planescape story-hours; especially since I've recently started running my own Planescape campaign. I keep reading about how good they are and how they're a perfect example of what Planescape should be. I'm just scared by the sheer hugeness of them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 30, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Oh, also I would love to start Old One's _Faded Glory story hour_ from the beginning again - but alas! The beginning is gone and I when I try starting from where is available I get all sad, b/c I started it originally and never got as far as the "new" beginning - so feel like I am missing too much.



The Great Crash of 2006 taught me to write my Story Hour in Word (and back it up frequently) so that if the Story Hours ever vanish again, Midwood can reappear in its entirety the next time there's a new post (every weekday barring catastrophes, in other words).


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 30, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> I take it you did not notice (contact)'s reply was from April of 2002?




Nope, just caught the 4/14 bit which if it were this year would have been recent enough. Didn't realize that it was a bit of Threadcromancy going on.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool, something new for my sig.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 30, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The Great Crash of 2006 taught me to write my Story Hour in Word (and back it up frequently) so that if the Story Hours ever vanish again, Midwood can reappear in its entirety the next time there's a new post (every weekday barring catastrophes, in other words).



Same here. I was keeping most of them in Word, but I'd fallen behind on backing one of them up. I still haven't been able to fill in the blanks in that particular story.   

I'd be reading Morrus's Age of Worms story hour, and Piratecat's, if only I didn't have to be at work.


----------



## Morrow (May 2, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> For my part, I have both Jon Potter's _The Grey Companions_ and Morrow's _Freeport_ series on my list.  I have sampled them both and as soon as I have a break in the mid-summer from grad school I plan to give them a good read.




Well, that's unexpected.  If I'd known anyone was actually going to bother to read the darn thing I might have taken a little more care, maybe even taken the time to _edit _ once in a while.

For my part, I haven't been giving this forum sufficient attention lately.  I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Shemeska (May 3, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'd love to be able to read Shemeska's Planescape story-hours; especially since I've recently started running my own Planescape campaign. I keep reading about how good they are and how they're a perfect example of what Planescape should be. I'm just scared by the sheer hugeness of them.




I'm really flattered, especially since it takes place post Faction War and doesn't have a major focus on those groups and their ideologies. It's probably better IMO to say that my storyhours are perhaps more planar or post-PS than classically Planescape. It's been a joy to write thus far 

#1 is about halfway finished through its sprawling little tale of fiends and more, and #2 is (much much much shorter) just about to start its second plot arc (involving an assassination of a Bel worshipping noble on the prime). 

As a guide, the tone is rather different between the two storyhours, with the second one having a group of PCs that are decidedly more morally questionable examples of heroes than the PCs from the 1st SH (although #1 is darker than #2, brutally dark at times). The first is also centered on the fiends and their internal politics, especially the 'loths and their creators, while the second is initially a lot more broad (psurlons, githyanki, insane bleakers, anubis, a vanished race of acheron, and tentacled things from beyond the ethereal deep).


----------



## Jon Potter (May 3, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> For my part, I have both Jon Potter's _The Grey Companions_ and Morrow's _Freeport_ series on my list.  I have sampled them both and as soon as I have a break in the mid-summer from grad school I plan to give them a good read.




Gaah! I'm certain to develop writer's anxiety knowing that the author fo the story hour that brought me to this site back in the day will be reading. I hope you end up enjoying it.


----------

